# lawn boy 21



## redfin (May 27, 2014)

I pulled this old monster out of the shed after many years of sitting. I sprayed some mix in the throat and it fired so I continued with the rehab. New fuel lines cleaned carb and tank, reg capped coil and new plug.

After puttng it all together I filled primed and cut some grass. I was really happy to get the old girl going again after so many years. After running it for a few minutes I shut it down but the next time I tried to start it no spark. I took the coil off, cleaned every connection and looked for spark. Wool who I had it. So put the cover back on and it won't fire again.

I'm thinking its the coil or lead but I didn't try pulling the lead out to verify continuity because I'm not sure if is seperate. I looked on parts tree for model 7224 and its showing the lead is sperate but the coil is NLA. I figured I would ask here to verify I can unscrew the lead from the coil?

Also wanted to verify that the switch on this mower does provide continuity to the engine for it to fire. Its backwards from my chainsaws where the switch grounds out to the engine to kill ignition.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (May 27, 2014)

i know on the lawnboy forum people heat the coils with a low temp heat gun so they can regain spark


----------



## Rudedog (May 27, 2014)

Try these guys from The Lawn Mower Forum. Go to the Lawnboy section.

http://www.lawnmowerforum.com/lawn-...ce-engine-idle-govenor-issues.html#post155743


----------



## redfin (May 27, 2014)

Thanks. I'm gonna go have a look at the coil see if I can unscrew the spark plug lead.


----------



## redfin (May 27, 2014)

I did get the lead out of the coil and checked continuity. The lead is good. I remember reading on here about putting dead coils in the oven to remelt the polymers inside.

I have tried searching for temp and duration but can't come up with it. Does anyone remember reading this?


----------



## mikerecike (Sep 8, 2014)

redfin said:


> I did get the lead out of the coil and checked continuity. The lead is good. I remember reading on here about putting dead coils in the oven to remelt the polymers inside.
> 
> I have tried searching for temp and duration but can't come up with it. Does anyone remember reading this?


I've never heard of that heating the coil to revive it - has any one got any more info / experience? Cheers


----------



## hamish (Sep 13, 2014)

Plenty of aftermarket coils available for it.


----------

